# Post Your Current Cycle!



## Spongy (Nov 10, 2018)

Just like the title says.  Post up what you're running and the goal of the cycle!  Let's see 'em boys and girls!


----------



## HDH (Nov 10, 2018)

Simple cycle for me.

500mg test e/c/u mix

300mg Deca

75mg drol ed

5iu hgh ed

The goal is to keep my body in an anabolic state while I gain. Drol is for the look, deca for the joints and hgh for the healing.


----------



## Hurt (Nov 10, 2018)

500 test
600 deca 
350 mast

about to switch out deca for tren (700mg) for next 6-8 weeks before cruising.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 10, 2018)

Good looking cycles guys.  Hurt, what do you cruise at?


----------



## Hurt (Nov 10, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Good looking cycles guys.  Hurt, what do you cruise at?



250mg test e


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 10, 2018)

About to start
750 test c
600 npp
50-100 dbol


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 10, 2018)

Hrt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 10, 2018)

500 mg test cyp

Goal: It was to add some size and really just dip my toe into AAS but it changed when Snake said he didnt think I could get 315 for ten reps on bench by the end of the blast. So now it is to make Snake look foolish in front of Jenn and German. 

Ill drop back to my trt dose of 200 mg in 6-7 more weeks. I planned to add 200 mg mast to that but am going to hold off now due to a lot of stress related hair loss. Meanwhile Ill just have four vials of the stuff sitting around tempting me like a tall frosty cold one......


----------



## Seeker (Nov 10, 2018)

nothing for me, thank you. 8 weeks natty.


----------



## German89 (Nov 10, 2018)

10mg var

Goal: maintain strength.


----------



## stanley (Nov 10, 2018)

600 test.atm
7o0 mast.atm
then straight onto superbol 400 at 4 mil a week for 18 weeks.


----------



## Viduus (Nov 10, 2018)

About to start: 750 Test C.
(Sorry jin and everyone who advised better)

Goal: Add size and hopefully not prove them right. Plan B is to have some C cup breasts.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 10, 2018)

Viduus said:


> About to start: 750 Test C.
> (Sorry jin and everyone who advised better)
> 
> Goal: Add size and hopefully not prove them right. Plan B is to have some C cup breasts.



Pumped for this man.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 10, 2018)

cruising @ 300 test cyp for 5-7 more weeks, going into week 5 maintaining strength and size at 265
next blast will be 1 gram test e/500 deca with a goal of adding strength and size, goal weight 280ish


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 10, 2018)

Hurt said:


> 500 test
> 600 deca
> 350 mast
> 
> .



i have been contemplating something very similar for meet prep. How you like it so far?


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 10, 2018)

Next cycle coming up is 
600 test
400 tren
600 mast

Recomp.

Last cycle same stuff for bulk, gained 31 lbs, kept 20.

Cycle before, recomp, same compounds, lost 7 inches on my weight belt while staying within 10 lbs of my starting weight.  Incidently, on the above bulk afterword I only put 1 inch back on that belt.  I'm headed toward a point here.

Very good combination for me for either gaining mass or cutting fat.  That's all dietary anyway.  It probably appears that I eat like garbage, some would argue I do.  Rest assured the whole pizza, the Burger King, all the stuff I eat that looks like shit to some of you is all calculated into my daily needs w/respect to calories and P/C/F.  Sorry to get off track sort of but I have a point.  It matters not so much what you run, but what and how much of what you eat.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 10, 2018)

Well was cleaning out the bathroom cabinet for an open house and just found 3 bottles of npp...

So guess what I am gonna do?


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 10, 2018)

500 wk test cyp weeks 1-16
50mg var daily. Weeks 11-16

Goal build muscle and then tighten up for summer. (Unfortunately, I think a new source might have burned me. Labs will tell. Hate that shit.)


----------



## Spongy (Nov 10, 2018)

Blusoul24 said:


> 500 wk test cyp weeks 1-16
> 50mg var daily. Weeks 11-16
> 
> Goal build muscle and then tighten up for summer. (Unfortunately, I think a new source might have burned me. Labs will tell. Hate that shit.)



That's rough man.  If it turns out to be bunk make sure you post up in the underground section to let others know.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 10, 2018)

Spongy said:


> That's rough man.  If it turns out to be bunk make sure you post up in the underground section to let others know.



Absolutely.


----------



## Robdjents (Nov 10, 2018)

Weeks 1-20 500 test
weeks 3-20 400npp
1-4 was 50mg of drol also.


----------



## German89 (Nov 10, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Well was cleaning out the bathroom cabinet for an open house and just found 3 bottles of npp...
> 
> So guess what I am gonna do?



Regift them to me?


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 10, 2018)

Blusoul24 said:


> 500 wk test cyp weeks 1-16
> 50mg var daily. Weeks 11-16



going to do one like this in january 

1-12 test c 400mg 

4-8 add anavar 40mg 

currently on 150mg test c


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 10, 2018)

German89 said:


> Regift them to me?



pillar said that with he'll throw the npp in with ur promotion if you post up some pics in a thong


----------



## Spongy (Nov 10, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> going to do one like this in january
> 
> 1-12 test c 400mg
> 
> ...



That sounds pretty solid Z!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 10, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> going to do one like this in january
> 
> 1-12 test c 400mg
> 
> ...



Z what's the most var you ran and is 40 your sweet spot?


----------



## Trump (Nov 10, 2018)

Weeks 1-16 test e 300mg
                  NPP    600mg
                  Mast e 600mg
weeks 5-9.  Tbol 80mg 

goal get massive without too much fat


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Nov 10, 2018)

This time I’m gonna do
750mg Test C 
400mg Deca
25mg MK677
10mg LGD4033
14 weeks, with proper AI AND PCT


----------



## stonetag (Nov 10, 2018)

No cycle for now, Trt dose (125mg/wk). May join the Seeker club, not sure yet.


----------



## Jin (Nov 10, 2018)

900 deca- 1-20
drol 2-6
350 Tren Ace 16-20
trt test 1-20

maybe dbol last 3 week. 

Goal: Overcome my muscle dysmorphia


----------



## Spongy (Nov 10, 2018)

Jin said:


> 900 deca- 1-20
> drol 2-6
> 350 Tren Ace 16-20
> trt test 1-20
> ...



Have you decided what dose for the drol yet?  Curious to see how 900 deca goes.  Any slin in there?


----------



## Jin (Nov 10, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Have you decided what dose for the drol yet?  Curious to see how 900 deca goes.  Any slin in there?


 
First week has been 50. Feel great. Just not as hungry. Will run 50 for 3 weeks and 100 for 2. 

Forgot slin:
2 weeks on 2 off
3x/week 
10iupre/10post

starting post only at 5. Working up.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 10, 2018)

Jin said:


> First week has been 50. Feel great. Just not as hungry. Will run 50 for 3 weeks and 100 for 2.
> 
> Forgot slin:
> 2 weeks on 2 off
> ...



Awesome!!!


----------



## Elivo (Nov 10, 2018)

TRT 200mg/week test c.........for now


----------



## Hurt (Nov 10, 2018)

ToolSteel said:


> i have been contemplating something very similar for meet prep. How you like it so far?




I love it man. Joints feel great from the deca and the mast keeps me hard (in more than one way)


----------



## Turbolag (Nov 10, 2018)

Currently taking 500 grams of pizza 1-2 times a week. 

May swap out the pizza for cheeseburgers. 

Also, have ice cream on hand to help with pizza.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 11, 2018)

Turbolag said:


> Currently taking 500 grams of pizza 1-2 times a week.
> 
> May swap out the pizza for cheeseburgers.
> 
> Also, have ice cream on hand to help with pizza.



my guy...  *first bump*


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 11, 2018)

Turbolag said:


> Currently taking 500 grams of pizza 1-2 times a week.
> 
> May swap out the pizza for cheeseburgers.
> 
> Also, have ice cream on hand to help with pizza.



Ben & Jerrys to help manage the sides, of course.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 11, 2018)

Still contemplating a bulk, presently Test E 500 mg & Mast E 400 mg.

Will add in Deca 600 Mg if I chose to bulk this year.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 11, 2018)

200mg test


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 11, 2018)

500mg test e a week
50mg dbol a day
looking to get big and strong. So far so good, until today and I’m sick as ****. Don’t want to eat or drink.


----------



## German89 (Nov 11, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> 500mg test e a week
> 50mg dbol a day
> looking to get big and strong. So far so good, until today and I’m sick as ****. Don’t want to eat or drink.



You need more onion in your diet. 

And, cardio helps when sick


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 11, 2018)

German89 said:


> You need more onion in your diet.
> 
> And, cardio helps when sick


I don’t eat any onion and moving right now does not seem like a good idea lol. Although if I was training today I would have totally went


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 11, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> 200mg test


Double what I’m on


----------



## Elivo (Nov 11, 2018)

German89 said:


> You need more onion in your diet.
> 
> And, cardio helps when sick



Cardio doesn’t help when well let alone sick!! Silly girl lol


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 11, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Z what's the most var you ran and is 40 your sweet spot?



the ones i get are 20mg so i do the am pm deal

there may possibly be a sweeter spot but that way is a jackpot at anyrate

should i try another dosage ?


----------



## Jin (Nov 11, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> the ones i get are 20mg so i do the am pm deal
> 
> there may possibly be a sweeter spot but that way is a jackpot at anyrate
> 
> should i try another dosage ?



Asking pillar how much orals to take is like asking Charlie Sheen how many hookers you should ****. 

Not saying it wont be awesome.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 11, 2018)

Jin said:


> Asking pillar how much orals to take is like asking Charlie Sheen how many hookers you should ****.
> 
> Not saying it wont be awesome.



HAHAHAHAHAHA, this is probably the truest statement on the entire forum!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 11, 2018)

ToolSteel said:


> Double what I’m on



Wanna hold hands and jump off a bridge together?


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 11, 2018)

Jin said:


> Asking pillar how much orals to take is like asking Charlie Sheen how many hookers you should ****.



men <----- that sound bite from two and a half men played right after you said that


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 11, 2018)

Test cyp 200 mg a week
Halo 20 mg ed
100 mg Tne pull days 1xweek
100 mg test troche whenever i feel like it on bench or squat days .
Hopedully add 20 lbs to my deadlift by dec 8th


----------



## HDH (Nov 11, 2018)

Jin said:


> First week has been 50. Feel great. Just not as hungry. Will run 50 for 3 weeks and 100 for 2.
> 
> Forgot slin:
> 2 weeks on 2 off
> ...



If running pre and post, I might suggest running a combination of log and R. Mixing the two will give multiple spikes, I carry an intra shake at the gym and keep a steady flow of carbs in me so I don't have to worry about the spikes. 

Something like 5iu log and 10iu R pre, then another 5iu log post. Depending on how long you spend at the gym, the timing could work out for you. More spikes = more carried.

It's good to get your feet wet first and I normally wouldn't suggest this to someone starting slin but I think you will be fine once you get the feel for it.


----------



## snake (Nov 11, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> 500 mg test cyp
> 
> Goal: It was to add some size and really just dip my toe into AAS but it changed when Snake said he didnt think I could get 315 for ten reps on bench by the end of the blast. So now it is to make Snake look foolish in front of Jenn and German.


I'll bet I also said that I hope I was wrong. We better see a vid of you crushing that! 

Btw, if you get it, I do get some credit. Lol


----------



## Dozer (Nov 12, 2018)

I blast and cruise.
Did 3 week frontload with 900 Test E and 900 Deca
Next 12 weeks follows:
Split into 3 injections:
Mon. and Wedn. Morning, Fri. Night
Test E and Deca same syringe.
I peirce both vials and inject with same 24G.
750mg Test E (250mg each inject)
750mg Deca (250mg each inject)
300mg Tren E (100mg each inject) 
Tren A 20mg ED (140mg wk) (first 3 weeks then drop and bump Tren E to 500mg)
6mg Aromasin ED (25mg/ml in 20ml Olive oil, 5ml Everclear, 5ml PEG400)
5mg Cialis ED (20mg/ml in 10ml Olive oil, 15ml Everclear, 5ml PEG400
Have prami I mixed in distilled water at 1mg/ml on hand. Had to use it in the past. No problems now.

Test E and Deca brewed 300mg/ml 1%BA 5%BB
Tren E 200mg/ml 1%BA 18%BB and Tren A 100mg/ml 1%BA 18%BB (high on BB to thin out)
in MCT oil.


----------



## Dozer (Nov 13, 2018)

Jin said:


> 900 deca- 1-20
> drol 2-6
> 350 Tren Ace 16-20
> trt test 1-20
> ...



I so want to try TRT dose or maybe 300mg Test E with higher Deca. 
Interesting discussion: 
Nandrolone 'deca dick' real cause and potential remedy + other information


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 13, 2018)

Interesting read but some of the sources looked questionable.


----------



## BrotherJ (Nov 13, 2018)

On TRT since February - 200mg of Test Cyp a week and .05mg of AI. I'm giving it about a solid year of dedicated work before considering a first high test blast and then reverting back to TRT dose.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 13, 2018)

snake said:


> I'll bet I also said that I hope I was wrong. We better see a vid of you crushing that!
> 
> Btw, if you get it, I do get some credit. Lol




Dont worry Snake. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wM-XhQeFzW4


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 14, 2018)

150mg trt, plus 3iu seros. Unfortunately, I'm out of seros in like a week.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 14, 2018)

Beer and aggression


----------



## Hurt (Nov 14, 2018)

Just switched to 600mg test, 700mg tren, 525 mast, and 80mg var/day to finis out the final 6 weeks of this blast.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 14, 2018)

Hurt said:


> Just switched to 600mg test, 700mg tren, 525 mast, and 80mg var/day to finis out the final 6 weeks of this blast.



Stop already man we ain't never gonna catch up! :32 (4):


----------



## Hurt (Nov 14, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> Stop already man we ain't never gonna catch up! :32 (4):



That’s the plan


----------



## tsizzle (Nov 14, 2018)

500 MG Test C Currently in week 2. Up 1.5 LBS from first weigh in last Wednesday. So far so good! (214.5 to 216)


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 14, 2018)

100 test (trt)
750 deca
400 eq
300 mast

i have 20# to gain by mid feb.


----------



## Dozer (Nov 23, 2018)

I have now switched for last 8 weeks too..
Test E 300mg (1ml) EOD
Deca 150mg (0.5ml) EOD
Tren A 25mg ED
12.5mg Aromasin ED
10mg Cialis ED
No prami needed thus far.

I do long ester EOD to take advantage of overlapping buildup. More bang for the buck compared to every 3.5 days at same weekly dose. 
During cruise I do Test E every 3.5 days.

The pumps are freaking amazing. Pumped all day, except first thing in the morning. 
I have to quickly get breakfast and 1 liter of water, then in about two hours feeling pumped for workout. I hate morning workouts, used to workout at night.
Far more pumped at night.
I had to switch to morning workouts and it made ne far leaner. Most likely due to working out so close to fasted state.


----------

